
This Chrome extension blocks audio and video autoplay on any website - ohjeez
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/02/20/chrome-autoplay-facebook-audio-video/#.tnw_o6DsYJtq
======
benologist
This would be really nice for Safari.

I tried to block auto-playing video on CNN but it's pretty obvious some scabs
have latched onto a fake metric that assigns fraudulent value to a video
starting, it's actually difficult to prevent the videos embedding or playing.

Makes sense that that would be the next fake metric for Facebook to pursue
given their other fake metrics got outed as worthless over the last few
months.

[http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/10/facebook-to-audit-
advertising...](http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/10/facebook-to-audit-advertising-
metrics.html)

That link refers to de-faking their fake metrics with even more fake stuff
like "milliseconds that an ad was on the screen" LOL.

------
andrew3726
Firefox has the setting 'media.autoplay.enabled'. Which does the same afaik
(no exceptions though). But I hate to install extensions/plugins for IMO basic
functionality, especially when it concerns something as annoying as autoplay.

